# Get plow for existing truck, Get another truck?



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

I am a newb. My dodge with fisher burnt to the ground couple years ago. Gas leak. Been plowing personal stuff with quad. I started a lawn care company and a few clients have asked about plowing. When i had the dodge i only used it for personal. I hated paying all the expenses of a vehicle sitting plus if it were to break. fyi (I am kinda a freak about keeping my truck clean and not driving in salt and snow unless mandatory.) Nnbs 1500. That is still nice. So i was thinking about putting a plow on my 1500 or picking up another truck and adding plow. Downside is more up front cost, all vehicle expenses, possible break downs etc. Upsides are a company vehicle and not beating personal. Can anyone give me some advice that has been in a similar situation. I only do my lawn care business part time. So i might get 5 or 6 regular plow accounts. Hard to say. I only work within 10 miles of house. Thanks


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

I found a newer western hts without mount or wiring for 2k. Is that fair price? Seems fair. Would fit my needs. Thanks again.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

My best guess at costs, mount $550.00, wiring about $800.00, controller $380.00. can you install it yourself.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

jasburrito said:


> I found a newer western hts without mount or wiring for 2k. Is that fair price? Seems fair. Would fit my needs. Thanks again.


What @Randall Ave said. His pricing is accurate so you'll be almost $4k into it not installed so you may want to compare that to just buying new. You might be able to source some pieces used if you are patient and search around.

As for the first post, I followed almost none of what you said. I gather you were asking if you should put a plow on your half ton or buy another truck just for plowing? If so, For a half dozen driveways, the 1/2 ton should work fine


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for the quick response. I am gonna call my gravely dealer and see how much a new plow is installed. Not sure of there brand. I will report back. Thanks again.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Got some thinking to do. My dealer said it would be just over 5k otd for new hts installed with 2 year warranty. Seems fair. So if i had 5 acounts and charged 40 per push average. With 20 events thats like 4k. So maybe i can make it work. The parts to make the used plow work would be about 2k with no warranty. Thanks again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

"Watching"


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

I would focus strictly on sidewalks...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

prezek said:


> I would focus strictly on sidewalks...


No job with sidewalks is worth having


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

alright, back to the topic of discussion please


----------

